# java3d und swt



## smith99 (1. Dez 2004)

Hallo zusammen,

um es gleich vorne weg zunehmen, ich bin im GUI - Bereich ein Frischling...

Bei einem Projekt, das ich derzeit für die Schule realisieren muss, muss ich eine SWT Oberfläche herstellen, da das aber meinem Lehrere nicht alleine ausreicht, soll ich noch Java3d Objekte einbinden.
Nur habe ich jetzt von Bekannten erzählt bekommen, das SWT keine Java3d Objekte unterstützt, was auch immer heißen soll.

Deshalb nun auch die Frage in die Runde... stimmt das, oder ist das kein Problem Java3D Sachen in SWT einzubinden???

Jetzt möchte ich nicht frech erscheinen, aber wenn mir jemand Tutorials oder gute Webseiten für SWT posten könnte, wäre ich ihm sehr dankbar für die Hilfe... ebenso, für die Java3D Geschichte... denn wenn es nicht funktioniert, muss ich das noch meinem Lehrer beweisen... Die Links sind aber kein muss... bin für jede andere Hilfe genauso dankbar...


----------



## Oxygenic (1. Dez 2004)

Ähm SWT ist ein Toolkit für Oberflächen, Java3D hingegen eine 3D-API, die als einziges Oberflächenelement den Canvas3D bietet. Wenn SWT nicht völlig schlecht ist, lässt sich so ein Canvas3D, in dem dann die 3D-Welt dargestellt wird, sicher schon in eine SWT-GUI einbinden. Ein J3D-Tutorial findest du übrigens unter http://www.javacore.de/tutorials.php


----------



## smith99 (2. Dez 2004)

erstmal danke für die Antowrt...

Nur ist s nicht so, das Java3D das Eventhandling von AWT nutzt??? und SWT ein ganz anderes System benutzt...

Müssten dann nicht die Handling-Geschichten angepasst werden...


----------



## Oxygenic (6. Dez 2004)

Das müsstest du mal ausprobieren, aber AWT und SWT schließen einander ja nicht aus!? Für weitere Fragen: http://forum.javacore.de/viewforum.php?f=14


----------

